# Meetup / training in Florida



## David Winners

I just wanted to let everyone know I would be in Destin Florida the last half of January if anyone wants to meet up and/or do some training. 

I'm having a PM conversation with a forum member who is having some trouble with his dog and I realized we could have done a private lesson or two a couple weeks back because I was camping in the same town. I will continue to post my location as we travel around. It would be fun to meet IRL and maybe help some people along the way. In person training is so much more effective than over the internet.


----------



## AKD

Want to make a stop near Atlanta? 😊


----------



## Sabis mom

Are you coming to Canada? Lol.


----------



## David Winners

AKD said:


> Want to make a stop near Atlanta? 😊


We will be at Ft. Benning for a couple days on the way down.


----------



## David Winners

Sabis mom said:


> Are you coming to Canada? Lol.


Not anytime soon I'm afraid


----------



## Sabis mom

If you ever get across the border I will slip Shadow into your luggage!


----------



## Heartandsoul

At a different time, I would hop on a plane. I hope this comes together. Have fun.


----------



## GS2020

Please let me know if you're ever in the DC area.


----------



## Bearshandler

I’m always down whenever you make it to Southern California.


----------



## SuperAndre

Sabis mom said:


> Are you coming to Canada? Lol.


We gotta convince him to get a new pup out of Gus and Ellie Mae to have an excuse to come to Ontario...


----------



## violetmd

SuperAndre said:


> We gotta convince him to get a new pup out of Gus and Ellie Mae to have an excuse to come to Ontario...


Yes!! Meet up in Ontario please! You could teach Millie a thing or two. @David Winners


----------



## David Winners

violetmd said:


> Yes!! Meet up in Ontario please! You could teach Millie a thing or two. @David Winners


Hahaha... The idea is that I will let people know where we are traveling, not to plan our travels around dog training


----------



## drparker151

David, we are staying in a campground in Foley AL just north of Gulf Shores. I’d love to meet up and get training with our girl in. She’ll be 6 months old on the 19.


----------



## David Winners

I'll post here in this thread when I figure out what days will work. We will be there for a couple weeks. Looking forward to it!


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> I'll post here in this thread when I figure out what days will work. We will be there for a couple weeks. Looking forward to it!


Do you travel with your family or solo?


----------



## David Winners

SuperAndre said:


> Do you travel with your family or solo?


DW and 2 dogs.


----------



## SuperAndre

DW? Captain and Valor or your wife’s dog? Seems like fun. Canada does have some pretty places


----------



## David Winners

SuperAndre said:


> DW? Captain and Valor or your wife’s dog? Seems like fun. Canada does have some pretty places


Captain stays with his mom. Valor and Hank the CC.

We plan on coming up to Ontario when the border opens up and the temperature is nice and warm.


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> Captain stays with his mom. Valor and Hank the CC.
> 
> We plan on coming up to Ontario when the border opens up and the temperature is nice and warm.


Florida folks and needing to be warm 

Coool cool, look forward to it.


----------



## David Winners

SuperAndre said:


> Florida folks and needing to be warm
> 
> Coool cool, look forward to it.


I'm from NW Ohio and have enjoyed outdoor life for decades. Due to having a bunch of hardware, plates in my back and neck and a total hip replacement, I don't deal with cold as well as I used to. 

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Sabis mom

David. Safe travels and if you ever do make it north it would be awesome to meet you.
All kidding aside, you do good things and it is appreciated.


----------



## David Winners

I'll get up there. Just needs to be the right time. 

Sapphire wants some puppy guidance when she adds a Gus pup to the household, and I want to wrestle Gus


----------



## Sabis mom

I'm only a couple of hours from her. I get the cold thing, things I wish I had known when I was younger. I am Canadian to the core, but winter HURTS now!


----------



## Saphire

SuperAndre said:


> Florida folks and needing to be warm
> 
> Coool cool, look forward to it.


When he makes it to Ontario, I hope to have my puppy and hogging all of David’s time.


----------



## Saphire

Sabis mom said:


> I'm only a couple of hours from her. I get the cold thing, things I wish I had known when I was younger. I am Canadian to the core, but winter HURTS now!


I too really struggle in winter months. When I retire, I will be somewhere warm.


----------



## SuperAndre

Saphire said:


> I too really struggle in winter months. When I retire, I will be somewhere warm.


I love the good old Canadian winters. I got really used to the cold wearing t shirts in the winter and really do not mind it. I like the cold therapy, plus its really healthy for your body so bonus for me.


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> I'm from NW Ohio and have enjoyed outdoor life for decades. Due to having a bunch of hardware, plates in my back and neck and a total hip replacement, I don't deal with cold as well as I used to.
> 
> Thanks for understanding


It was just sarcasm and was not meant to offend you, I apologize if you took it that way. I know the cold is not for everyone


----------



## SuperAndre

Sabis mom said:


> I'm only a couple of hours from her. I get the cold thing, things I wish I had known when I was younger. I am Canadian to the core, but winter HURTS now!


Are you near Ottawa?


----------



## Sabis mom

SuperAndre said:


> Are you near Ottawa?


No. North Bay.


----------



## Saphire

Sabis mom said:


> No. North Bay.


Not far from me at all!
Both my kids are Nipissing grads so we spent a lot of time up there.


----------



## wolfy dog

OR?


----------



## David Winners

We are at Fort Benning for 3 days. Then on to Destin FL.


----------



## finn'smom

SuperAndre said:


> Are you near Ottawa?


I'm near Ottawa!!!


----------



## Sabis mom

Safe travels David. Take some time to soak up some sun and enjoy!


----------



## WNGD

It seems like just a few months ago you were in FL and posted pics of your dogs (including CC) on the boardwalk. Or was that just a few months ago?


----------



## David Winners

Sabis mom said:


> Safe travels David. Take some time to soak up some sun and enjoy!


It's raining here today. We did 3 miles in the trails (several laps) right in the campground, playing jump on stuff and fetch games the whole way. Every day is a perfect day when you spend it with your dog


----------



## David Winners

WNGD said:


> It seems like just a few months ago you were in FL and posted pics of your dogs (including CC) on the boardwalk. Or was that just a few months ago?


We were in South Carolina on the boardwalk in Myrtle Beach. That was October 9th.


----------



## WNGD

David Winners said:


> We were in South Carolina on the boardwalk in Myrtle Beach. That was October 9th.


Good, I'm not going crazy then.....maybe

Any other dogs going to FL with you besides Valor? If so, what are you travelling in for multiple dogs?


----------



## David Winners

WNGD said:


> Good, I'm not going crazy then.....maybe
> 
> Any other dogs going to FL with you besides Valor? If so, what are you travelling in for multiple dogs?


Hank the CC goes as well. We have a Yukon Denali XL pulling a Rockwood Roo 235S travel trailer.


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> Hank the CC goes as well. We have a Yukon Denali XL pulling a Rockwood Roo 235S travel trailer.


Just looked those up. They look awesome!


----------



## David Winners

SuperAndre said:


> Just looked those up. They look awesome!


The CC, Yukon or Roo? I think all 3 are pretty awesome. The Yukon is the nicest vehicle we have ever owned. We got it used with 31,000 miles for $34,000. New, it's an $82,000 vehicle.


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> The CC, Yukon or Roo? I think all 3 are pretty awesome. The Yukon is the nicest vehicle we have ever owned. We got it used with 31,000 miles for $34,000. New, it's an $82,000 vehicle.


I was talking all three. $34,000 was a really great deal wow. 

How long have you guys been out camping for and when do you return home?


----------



## David Winners

We just left Friday this trip. We will be home January 31st. We are home got February and have some short trips coming up in the spring. We are thinking about Arizona in the fall for an extended trip. It depends on if we get the house sold or not. 

If the border opens, I'll probably be up to visit Cathy in Ontario this summer for a couple weeks. It depends on when she gets a puppy.


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> We just left Friday this trip. We will be home January 31st. We are home got February and have some short trips coming up in the spring. We are thinking about Arizona in the fall for an extended trip. It depends on if we get the house sold or not.
> 
> If the border opens, I'll probably be up to visit Cathy in Ontario this summer for a couple weeks. It depends on when she gets a puppy.


Seems fun. Sometimes I wish I could get in the car and just not have any responsibilities and do something fun like that but I really am not in a position to do that for a while. If you sell the house will you be full time camping/traveling or just moving to a different location?

Is Cathy trying to get a Gus pup from the Ellie Mae litter? I look forward to hearing updates about how Gus and his pup would do together


----------



## WNGD

David Winners said:


> Hank the CC goes as well. We have a Yukon Denali XL pulling a Rockwood Roo 235S travel trailer.


But you can fit MORE dogs in there.....


----------



## Magwart

You better not come through Louisiana unless you plan on me stuffing another dog or 5 in your car when you're not looking. Fair warning!


----------



## David Winners

We have a house sitter available anytime


Magwart said:


> You better not come through Louisiana unless you plan on me stuffing another dog or 5 in your car when you're not looking. Fair warning!


Just a fair warning in the the other direction, my wife has a rather strong personality 

And we will be in Louisiana soonly. Where abouts are you located? 

I'm allergic to Fort Polk


----------



## David Winners

SuperAndre said:


> Seems fun. Sometimes I wish I could get in the car and just not have any responsibilities and do something fun like that but I really am not in a position to do that for a while. If you sell the house will you be full time camping/traveling or just moving to a different location?
> 
> Is Cathy trying to get a Gus pup from the Ellie Mae litter? I look forward to hearing updates about how Gus and his pup would do together


I think Cathy wants a Gus x Ellie Mae pup.

If we sell the house, we will be full time camping.


----------



## drparker151

I thought I was the only one. Most people look at me funny when I say I full time with GSD.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> We just left Friday this trip. We will be home January 31st. We are home got February and have some short trips coming up in the spring. We are thinking about Arizona in the fall for an extended trip. It depends on if we get the house sold or not.
> 
> If the border opens, I'll probably be up to visit Cathy in Ontario this summer for a couple weeks. It depends on when she gets a puppy.


You might as well swing by if you’re going to spend that much time in Arizona. We hold our trials in the fall.


----------



## David Winners

Got to Oak Mountain State Park in Alabama last night. We will be here for 3 days. Beautiful park with over 50 miles of trails.


----------



## SuperAndre

David Winners said:


> Got to Oak Mountain State Park in Alabama last night. We will be here for 3 days. Beautiful park with over 50 miles of trails.


Super!


----------



## Sabis mom

David Winners said:


> Got to Oak Mountain State Park in Alabama last night. We will be here for 3 days. Beautiful park with over 50 miles of trails.


Alabama is so beautiful! I'm jealous. Sounds like heaven, enjoy the time there.


----------



## David Winners

Lots of hills. It's beautiful here.


----------

